# Is cork ok for rabbits?



## Stephanie (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick question, are the corks you get fromwine bottles ok for rabbits to chew on? I'm on a constant lookout foranything new I can give them to chew on and play with, but am unsureabout cork. 

Does anyone know if it's safe?


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont know..I dont have many toys for my rabbits..but im always on the lookout too!


----------



## angoralover (Nov 14, 2004)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Just a quick question, are the corks you get from winebottles ok for rabbits to chew on? I'm on a constant lookout foranything new I can give them to chew on and play with, but am unsureabout cork.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's safl





Hi Stephanie,

I'm not sure if it is safe to have your rabbitchew on a cork...all I know is that a cork is made out of wood. Justtry to make sure that your rabbit doesn't eat any of it, because itmight cause digestive problems. I wouldn't give the cork to him, justto be on the safe sideI found a site that has lots of othersorts of safe wooden toys for rabbits to chew on. They probably wouldsell them at your local pet store. 

http://www.pet-shop.net/html/crwood.html

Hope this helps!

Cassandra

P.S.- I recommend the Bunny Wooden Bites, Ibought some for my bunny and he LOVES chewing on them


----------

